# Problem mit Formular (Druck,Email)



## StefanLausL (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein Formular mit dem ich Bestellungen erfassen kann.
In diesem Formular ist ein Button der daas selbige Formular nochmal aufruft um Preise zu suchen,Berechnungen durchzuführen,Anzeigen aktualiesieren usw.d.h. 
in der Bestellung muss jede erfasste Position einzeln gespeichert werden.
Hat man die Bestellung abgeschlossen kann der Druck des Formulars durch Datei/Drucken
erfolgen. Dabei schaut der Ausdruck anders aus als auf dem Bildschirm mit:
<style type="text/css">
<!-- 
@media print {
.blind{
display:none;}
}
    -->
<!-- 
@media screen {
.write{
display:none;}
}
    --></style>

So. Das klappt ja schon mal ganz gut.
Hier die Frage:
Ich möchte die Möglichkeit bieten dieses Formular nicht nur zu drucken sondern auch
per Mail zu verschicken.
Dabei soll das Formular aussehen wie als wenn es gedruckt werden würde.
Kann ich dies auch mit einem Stylesheet machen oder kann ich einen extra Button
anbieten der mit das Versenden mit EMail ermöglicht  und wenn ja wäre es dann möglich
dieses Formular bsp. automatisch als pdf zu verschicken oder was gibt es sonst für Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Gumbo (30. Dezember 2004)

Nein, hier ist nichts mit CSS zu machen. In diesem Fall müsstest du auf ein serverseitiges Script zurückgreifen, das die entsprechenden Inhalte ausgibt.


Übrigens empfehle ich dir den Medientyp als Attribut im link-Elements anzugeben, da dies von mehr Browsern interpretiert wird als die @media Variante.


----------



## StefanLausL (30. Dezember 2004)

Wie würde so was ausschauen ?
Mir würde es auch genügen das Formular als txt Datei zu verschicken
allerdings in der selben Struktur wie die des Ausdrucks !


----------



## StefanLausL (30. Dezember 2004)

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das ich unbedingt Outlook ansprechen muss
da die EMails erst mal Offline gespeichert und dann bei bestehender Internetverbindung
gesendet werden sollen.

Das Ganze soll nämlich lokal auf Laptops ohne Internetverbindung funktionieren


----------

